# The black guy that wore the we hate cena shirt



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

He is at every event? Or just the two that happen to be in the same city back to back?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Smashisleet said:


> He is at every event? Or just the two that happen to be in the same city back to back?




Shh, let him exaggerate.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha When I saw that picture, I thought "that's the same damn guy Cena went over to that one time during a Raw event".


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> He is at every event? Or just the two that happen to be in the same city back to back?


He is almost at every event. Wasn't at mexico, but definitely from city to city. I know wwe pays some people to be in the front row. I seen that segment on a behind the scenes program.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

If Cena was cool he'd tell him he hates him too.


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

He is a plant WWE gonna soon start selling that shirt he wear just so they can make some money


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

He is Planted by WWE. Whats the big deal?

OP, Why did You steal my Sig


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> He is Planted by WWE. Whats the big deal?
> 
> OP, Why did You steal my Sig


I am not using it as a sig, i am using it as a picture to show the guy. Sorry bout that only pic i can find.

And about the post, yeah it's no big deal i was just pointing it out.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would the WWE plant a guy who hates the face of their company? lol.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

hookupskid85 said:


> I am not using it as a sig, i am using it as a picture to show the guy. Sorry bout that only pic i can find.


lol i was only joking. you can even use it as a sig if you want.


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> He is Planted by WWE. Whats the big deal?
> 
> OP, Why did You steal my Sig


Dude the other dude already Owned you about that its not your sig


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck CM Punk that guy is the voice of the voiceless.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Fuck CM Punk that guy is the voice of the voiceless.


I think your in the wrong post. No one said anything about CM punk at all.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The coloured guy in the picture clearly only loves The Great Khali. LAWLS!

This will make no sense if you joined after 2010.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

ceeder said:


> Shh, let him exaggerate.


Not all that much of an exaggeration as that guy is at a ton of shows, gogle "we hate Cena guy" and has some youtube vids w/him


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> i am very observant because i have ADHD


Because of the ritalin or aderall right?

ANyways LOL black guy


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Because of the ritalin or aderall right?
> 
> ANyways LOL black guy


Actually i refuse to take any meds at all, i don't take any pills not even aspirin. I am straight edge as they come. 26 years old and havent had a cig or a even a beer.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why would the WWE plant a guy who hates the face of their company? lol.


They always play up the fact that some people love Cena and some hate him these days. They know audiences are never completely pro-Cena so they may as well acknowledge it

I don't know whether he was a plant, it does seem like a bit of a coincidence that he's there the same night he debuts that shirt, and he went straight towards him as if he knew he was there


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Isn't that Nolo King?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Didn't someone say he was actually Cena's friend or something, and the shirt is just like a rib?

That might just have been a projected theory last time he came up, I dunno.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

People get paid to watch WWE shows? How do I get in line for that job? I'll take it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> People get paid to watch WWE shows? How do I get in line for that job? I'll take it.


I bet he's not paid at all. He's probably a dude who is independently wealthy and just loves the WWE.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

He's a plant. He's been around for a while. Lucky bastard though, free front row tickets..


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

I love this guy, my new hero


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Plant


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Black dude is obviously a plant. 


Because would they really let Cena haters in the front row? 
That's just to play up to his gimmick "Rise above Hate" it's to show the little Jimmies that 'Hey, I get bullied too. I am just like you guys "


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryan said:


> The coloured guy in the picture clearly only loves The Great Khali. LAWLS!
> 
> This will make no sense if you joined after 2010.


I joined in July, but I definitely know what you are talking about. Is that the same guy? I know it's not the same spot at the arena.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Likely, wweshop WILL be selling that shirt. Hey, if we don't pay money to say we like Cena....


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

HGF said:


> Isn't that Nolo King?





Ryan said:


> The coloured guy in the picture clearly only loves The Great Khali. LAWLS!
> 
> This will make no sense if you joined after 2010.


I wish Nolo King was still around. That guy was brilliant. LAWLS.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Take that Lil Jimmy, Cena lost his WWE Championship and now he is out of the title picture, I love it


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Ryan said:


> The coloured guy in the picture clearly only loves The Great Khali. LAWLS!
> 
> This will make no sense if you joined after 2010.





HGF said:


> Isn't that Nolo King?





the modern myth said:


> I wish Nolo King was still around. That guy was brilliant. LAWLS.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

So does this mean if we boo Cena we aren't rising above the hate?


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

hockytalky said:


> So does this mean if we boo Cena we aren't rising above the hate?


You can boo all you want.

Some Cena haters just take wrestling too seriously and want John Cena to die. These people are idiots.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Ryan said:


> The *coloured *guy in the picture clearly only loves The Great Khali. LAWLS!
> 
> This will make no sense if you joined after 2010.


Still makes no sense to me. 

Just use the 14th letter in the alphabet already, my decoloured friend.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

To counter Cena's, "Rise Above Hate." Shirt, that guy should have took off his "We Hate Cena." Shirt and revealed another one saying. "Some things are born to be hated."

Storyline right there!


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I think the WWE hired this guy to stand there and wear that shirt.

Just to promote the new Cena shirt.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The guy is obviously a plant, he's at EVERY Raw and PPV.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I miss the white Cena hater dude. Haven't seen him since Wrestlemania 26


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why would the WWE plant a guy who hates the face of their company? lol.


You know....Speaking of Sigs, that sig you have with Truth is Pure HILARITY!! :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why would the WWE plant a guy who hates the face of their company? lol.



Because they feel the constant need for the announcers to hype Cena as "the most controversial wrestler of all time" at every opportunity. Despite the fact that he is booked to be about as controversial as Barney the Dinosaur.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol what does the guy's race have to do with anything? I don't understand why the "black" part is in the thread title. Would we not know who the OP is talking about if he didn't say what color the guy was...even with picture evidence?  

Should we start calling Miz's tag team partner his black tag team partner? 

I just find that utterly hilarious. :lmao*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

He has to be plant. How the hell would he have the money to get front row seats all the time?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> He has to be plant. How the hell would he have the money to get front row seats all the time?





He managed to for donkeys years. Though I think they ended up giving "Sign Guy" discounted seats towards the end to be fair.


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Black dude is obviously a plant.
> 
> 
> Because would they really let Cena haters in the front row?
> That's just to play up to his gimmick "Rise above Hate" it's to show the little Jimmies that 'Hey, I get bullied too. I am just like you guys "


That


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why would the WWE plant a guy who hates the face of their company? lol.


Probably a child of one of the production crew.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

SCSU said:


> Haha When I saw that picture, I thought "that's the same damn guy Cena went over to that one time during a Raw event".


lol me as well


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

hookupskid85 said:


> That black guy that wore the we hate cena shirt is almost at every event with the same seat. Either he is really rich or he gets paid to sit *their*. The shirt is great also. I just wanted to point this out, i am very observant because *i have ADHD so that makes me look at little mundane details.*


It's _there_ not _their_. :lmao


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Likely, wweshop WILL be selling that shirt. Hey, if we don't pay money to say we like Cena....


Bingo.

Hey do you love Cena? Buy this t shirt...
Hey do you hate Cena? Buy this t shirt...
...
PROFIT


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Why would they plant a guy that hates the Face of the Company?

I swear the IWC thinks any fan that goes to shows is a plant


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> Why would they plant a guy that hates the Face of the Company?
> 
> I swear the IWC thinks any fan that goes to shows is a plant


This was already addressed. It's to play up that Cena has to rise above hate, hence the new shirt. It goes with this anti-bullying bullshit.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

This thread is kinda hilarious.

You guy realize that there are dedicated fans who attend tons and tons of shows every year, right? Super fans actually exist. They are real people. Every wrestling promotion has them.

I realize that this generation is extremely jaded and would rather call everything a work than risk being "fooled", but you end up sounding paranoid. This guy is about as much of a "plant" as Vladimir or Sign Guy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The theory that he's the son of someone in the production crew makes sense to me. Must be it.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I've seen him a lot but I just realized he's at every single event. Maybe he's Truths son.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

At the other end why is it so hard to believe it's a plant? Could be relative like people said or the guy who gets Stephanie's coffee, there's tons of people that can be easily planted and travel with the company.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

it was Ghetto Anthony and he was a plant, how could a black guy afford front row seats?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

If Cena haters buy that "We Hate Cena" shirt then they're stupid. 

Cena's laughing all the way to the bank, you haters invest money to say how much you hate him? 8*D
and like I said, the guy is a plant. 
Just like them haters at WM26 who booed Cena in the front row, they were in fact his friends who he hired for a joke. 
Cena doesn't give a flying fuck about his haters.


----------



## Mikachu (Jan 9, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> I miss the white Cena hater dude.


Me too, good times.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

He is ringside again tonight.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

This guy's in the crowd all the time, he's like the new Sign Guy.



Ryan said:


> The coloured guy in the picture clearly only loves The Great Khali. LAWLS!
> 
> This will make no sense if you joined after 2010.


I thought the same damn thing, it brought back some memories


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Definitely planted!


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I saw this guy at TNA Lockdown in STL last year. Definitely the same shirt.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Ryan said:


> The coloured guy in the picture clearly only loves The Great Khali. LAWLS!
> 
> This will make no sense if you joined after 2010.


Are you referring to Nolo King? Wtf happened to him anyway?

On topic. That's one of the best plants in WWE History. Not bad.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol what does the guy's race have to do with anything? I don't understand why the "black" part is in the thread title. Would we not know who the OP is talking about if he didn't say what color the guy was...even with picture evidence?
> 
> Should we start calling Miz's tag team partner his black tag team partner?
> 
> I just find that utterly hilarious. :lmao*


----------



## WWEDivasLover504 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Cena as much as the next guy, but that guy is just a mark with no social life. He needs to get over himself.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Agmaster said:


> Likely, wweshop WILL be selling that shirt. Hey, if we don't pay money to say we like Cena....


The funny thing is that the money from the anti-Cena shirts will still probably go in his pocket.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TN Punk said:


> I've seen him a lot but I just realized he's at every single event. *Maybe he's Truths son.*




OMG!! That would be Hilarious if it was. 


Maybe his name is Jimmy, too? :lmao



(oh wait! does that mean that Cena gave Truth his son back? 8*D )


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> OMG!! That would be Hilarious if it was.
> 
> 
> Maybe his name is Jimmy, too? :lmao
> ...


He finally got (got got?) his son -- Little Jimmy -- back. Beautiful success story.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

He was there yesterday too. LMAO, what a plant. He's lucky.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

That guy is always at every show in the South and midwest. Maybe he's just a big fan who has a lot of money. There's plenty of people like that. Does anyone else remember that couple who use to be at every single show?

Not everyone is a plant.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Pink shirt and Green shirt, almost every show with the same colors back in the day, remember them?


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I saw another shirt like that there last night as well.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I remember when WCW was still around, there would be a guy who ALWAYS dressed like Hogan.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> He finally got (got got?) his son -- Little Jimmy -- back. Beautiful success story.


That explains Cena's no selling face.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Every fan is a plant, if this place is anything to go by.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why would the WWE plant a guy who hates the face of their company? lol.


Because the WWE board of directors are stupid.A sample of how they do look like is in your signature

This one:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

He was there last year as well.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> He was there last year as well.


Already posted :/


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

We Hate Cena guy > Sign Guy


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

TheRockfan7 said:


> We Hate Cena guy > Sign Guy


Nah. Sign Guy brought dozens and dozens of jokes - We Hate Cena Guy just stands there wearing the same shirt.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

If he were a white guy would the title be "The white guy that wore the we hate cena shirt"

racist, man


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

He seems to be at WWE during bigger events. I remember last year he was at the Raw that took place after Cena beat Barrett at TLC, the crowd was real loud(vickie couldn't talk for a few minutes cause they booed her so bad,even cena was laughing)

He was at WM too I think.

Maybe he just really loves WWE(and hates Cena) so he's willing to just spend money on the front row seats. People win the lottery every day, maybe he won one of them and decided to use his money on wwe?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Nah. Sign Guy brought dozens and dozens of jokes - We Hate Cena Guy just stands there wearing the same shirt.


Fill me in on this "sign guy".


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

According to sign guy, the black guy name is Marcus.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Cena and him actually have pretty good chemistry, wouldnt mind seeing a little bout...if the guy beefed up a little bit


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

I remember watching him on TV during one of the great khali matches.


----------



## XrayZen (Mar 19, 2011)

Probably plan on turning him into the 2nd affirmative action ref hire or something like that


----------

